# Think my Betta is sick



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello!

I think my Betta has gotten sick. Past day or so hes been sitting at the bottom of the tank hiding in the fake animal skull I have. I thought he might have a scrape from the skull on his body, but another friend is thinking its stress lines. His fins are close to his body. Its a 5 gallon tank, Temperature is 79 degrees, ammonia is reading zero, nitrites and nitrates reading zero (using testing strips need to purchase liquid test kit still). Been feeding the omega one pellets 3 twice a day (what I was told). Although the occasional time he has gotten 4 since the stupid things stick to your fingers especially when wet so im unsure if hes over fed or what. I was going to fast him tomorrow and see what happens. I did a 50% water change today.

Here is a photo of his body and those "lines". Kind of worried here.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Are the lines you're describing the two lines that look like scratches and run parallel(ish) to the spine of your betta? If so, I don't think those look like stress lines, and do look like scratches.

The lighter coloured scales around the gills and mouth area... were they always there or is the betta's colouration fading?

I know from our chat earlier that your water parameters are good. I do think it's time to invest in a proper test kit, and really dial in on your water chemistry.

With water chemistry in good order, with a stable temperature in the right range, with a functioning filter and good aeration... and still a listless fish who's off his food, I'd recommend treating the tank lightly with Melafix.

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Features/Articles/data/melafix.html

There's no guarantee that the cause of your fish's malady is bacterial or fungal, but in the absence of signs pointing elsewhere I wouldn't be afraid to treat.

I think fasting the fish is a good idea, I'd also reduce light to the tank to minimize stressers.

Good luck, and let us know how things work out.

-- Pat


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

yes fasting are good for them..


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

He looks like poop.. his fins look a little torn. I started the melafix this evening. Tested nitrites with a proper testing kit and its reading 0.1.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can add some aquarium salt. It helps with bacterial, fungal and parasitic problems. Follow the instructions listed on the package. 
--
Paul


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Got an update for us?

How's your buddy doing?

-- Pat


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

Pruss said:


> Got an update for us?
> 
> How's your buddy doing?
> 
> -- Pat


Hey Pat!

So I've heard from several betta specific websites and people that Bettafix isn't the greatest for them as it can effect they way they breathe. :/ so many mixed messages everywhere. So Peters still kick'n around still looking like poop though. Today I just did a 100% water change using big al's water conditioner (their version of stresscoat), and then added some aquarium salt. He still has an appetite, i'm only feeding him 2 pellets once a day now. Now i'ts just the waiting game I suppose. He seems to have a little bit of energy, will swim around a little then lay down to rest.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

How long have you had him? Bettas don't live all that long, and they are relatively old when they get to the store. The reason Melafix isn't recommended is because it is an oil, and the concern is, that it will block the bettas ability to utilize it's labrynth to breathe atmospheric air.


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

BillD said:


> How long have you had him? Bettas don't live all that long, and they are relatively old when they get to the store. The reason Melafix isn't recommended is because it is an oil, and the concern is, that it will block the bettas ability to utilize it's labrynth to breathe atmospheric air.


I wonder why they even bother to sell it then lol. And I've only had him a month, I got him from the petstore. He wasn't very active when I first got him but im pretty sure it was just because he was cold. He seems more active today, although his fins are still clamped.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

contrary to belief bettas can live long lives. I have had 3 of them reach 5 years old. 2 males and 1 female.

Have you tried feeding him a frozen pea or spirulina flakes. He could very well be constipated from those pellets (not always a great food for bettas) as they tend to overeat them. 

Do you have any aquarium salt (the fine stuff that you get at petsmart) not the grainy kind, as the fine one dissolves faster? He looks like he's suffering from fin rot! Maybe he snagged a fin on that aquarium ornament, and bacteria has set in, and its eating away at his fins...making him sick. 

If you can use a small bowl or container around 1 gallon or even 1/2 gallon, like the bug containers you get in the dollar store. If you can get your hands on something small, put him in it with a small pinch of aquarium salt.

Don't feed him for a day or so. 

Change out the water every day and add the same pinch of salt. If he looks like he's starting to respond a bit, swimming up or down, try feeding a bit of spirulina flake food (big als has it or petsmart)

This food will make him poop! Feed it for 3 or 4 days, then 1 day off and if he's doing better, then maybe one pellet, twice a day. The salt will kill the bacteria that is eating his fins, and you will see
new growth in about a week to 10 days. This is a long process, but don't give up, the salt is the key to healing him. I had my show Betta tear his fins wide open 2 weeks before a big show...I salt bathed him every day, and he Won that show! His fins had all healed shut again.

If you are going to keep him in a 5 gallon tank...take out the ornaments and get some floating plants instead. It would be a good idea to invest in a small filter and airstone for his tank. Uneaten food can get stuck in gravel and the water will become nasty if not changed. 

I would get rid of the gravel and leave the tank bare bottomed so you can syphon up any uneaten food.


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

I've never gotten the siphon to work properly without help but I have the one that you use on gravel. If he doesn't eat I remove the food immediately. Like I said I did treat the water today with big Al's conditioner , their brand of stress coat and I used aquarium salt. He seems much more happy and active today. Fins look awful though! I'm using a sponge filter and my tank hasn't fully cycled yet.


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

Ninjakat said:


> I've never gotten the siphon to work properly without help but I have the one that you use on gravel. If he doesn't eat I remove the food immediately. Like I said I did treat the water today with big Al's conditioner , their brand of stress coat and I used aquarium salt. He seems much more happy and active today. Fins look awful though! I'm using a sponge filter and my tank hasn't fully cycled yet.


Updated photo of him today. Seems to be almost acting himself i'd say about 70% better today aside from his fins looking awful!


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

WELL I did a 50% water change yesterday been using special water conditioner and salt anyway he was doing well on the 22nd, but today and last night just sitting at the bottom again pale in colour. I'm honestly unsure what to do from here on :/


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

After weeks of treatment.. and I was told by a marine biologist to not do too many frequent water changes only 1 30% change once a week (to build the bacteria up in the tank). She thinks he was ill due to the cycling of the tank.
Today he looks so much better! All I did was use aquarium salt for 10 days and big al's water conditioner. Too bad his tail fin split though.


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Congrats! He looks much better.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

keep up the salt treatment, it will heal the split in time. I can actually see some new growth on the middle part of the split already, so in a month he should be looking almost as good as new again. He's a lovely color too.

Congrats.


----------



## Ninjakat (Jan 28, 2015)

He's all healed up and looks healthier then when I originally got him!



I'm so surprised he bounced back. Also I bought a 10 gallon to start giving this little guy a planted tank  I got proper lighting and substrate... and will be housing him with some harlequin rasboras. *excited*


----------



## Pruss (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow! He looks great. 

Congrats on quickly addressing the issue and pushing hard to pull him through. 

-- Pat


----------

